# Ugg it's never a question of if.



## MaxiMe (Aug 10, 2011)

It's never a question of if, but rather when will something blow up.

Had a big power spike today, Everything was fine, Except our old reliable APC Matrix 5000 UPS, Finally has to go (funeral durdge). You did your job well and protected the servers. But man I didn't want to go getting quotes and doing research the day before a mini vacation.
:barf:


----------



## Carol (Aug 10, 2011)

Dammit, doesn't that stuff always happen right before you want to take a long weekend?   Hope it all went as well as it could.


----------



## MaxiMe (Aug 10, 2011)

Carol said:


> Dammit, doesn't that stuff always happen right before you want to take a long weekend? Hope it all went as well as it could.


Without fail. Last year had a sever go belly up 2 days before a nice week long out of town vacation.

Well I'll just spend the whole morning on the phone with vendors tomorrow (yeah.....not)


----------



## Cyriacus (Aug 10, 2011)

RIP Matrix 5000. May Neo be with you.
/terrible jokes


What did you expect, things to go according to plan for your trip?


----------



## granfire (Aug 10, 2011)

Cyriacus said:


> RIP Matrix 5000. May Neo be with you.
> /terrible jokes
> 
> 
> What did you expect, things to go according to plan for your trip?



We can always send him some of this _video tape_ stuff...maybe he can fix it....


----------

